# Equivalent rule NEC / CEC



## GNP (Sep 10, 2019)

HI All,


I was hoping someone could tell me if they know the NEC equivalent of CEC 12-3030.
I could read through the NEC but was hoping someone here might be able to help me shorten my search.


Thanks.


Ontario Electrical Safety Code (Twenty-seventh edition)

Section 12 — Wiring methods

12-3030 Insulated conductors in boxes, cabinets, or fittings 
(see Appendix B)
· 1) Insulated conductors that are connected to different power or distribution transformers or other different sources of voltage shall not be installed in the same box, cabinet, or fitting unless
o a) a barrier of sheet steel not less than 1.3 mm thick or a flame-******ant, non-metallic insulating material not less than 1.6 mm in thickness is used to divide the space into separate compartments for the insulated conductors of each system;
o b) the insulated conductors are used for the supply and/or control of remote devices and are insulated for at least the same voltage as that of the circuit having the highest voltage and none of the insulated conductors of the circuits of lower voltages is directly connected to a lighting branch circuit; or
o c) the insulated conductors are used for the supply of a double-throw switch in an emergency lighting system.
· 2) Where a barrier is used, it shall be fastened rigidly to the box, cabinet, or fitting, or a device assuring positive separation of the insulated conductors shall be used.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

300.3(C)(1)



> *(C) Conductors of Different Systems.*
> (1) 1000 Volts, Nominal, or Less. Conductors of ac and dc
> circuits, rated 1000 volts, nominal, or less, shall be permitted to
> occupy the same equipment wiring enclosure, cable, or raceway.
> ...


 But there are some other possible issues, like if there are devices in this box, then a barrier might be required. There are also wire identification requirements.

If you tell us more about what you are doing, we can help better by focusing on that.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

GNP said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone could tell me if they know the NEC equivalent of CEC 12-3030.
> ...


There is no equivalent. In Canada we can not mix voltages from different sources in the same raceway (some exceptions) but in the US they can.


----------

